# 1 Ear stood up today! Woohoo!



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Chauceys ears haven't done much standing up, sometimes when she's lying down or playing they'd stand for a split second. Well this morning we get up to go outside and do business and one ear is up! It stayed up most of the day until the evening hit and it went back down. So cute! She's 10 weeks,
I hope they'll both stand up soon they look so cute! Here's some pics when we were playing with the soccer ball and the flirt pole (2nd time with the flirt pole, man that things awesome!)



























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Anxiously waiting for you to kick the soccer ball? Cool picture. Good luck on the ears.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Anxiously waiting for you to kick the soccer ball? Cool picture. Good luck on the ears.


Lol yeah she loves to chase it and bark at it while I kick it around and run around the yard


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Couple of mine love the soccer ball as well. One of mine started peeling the outer layer off of them, so just be aware of that.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah I can see that happening! This is my first gsd, I can't believe how quick they learn! The flirt pole really enforces what your trying to teach them, they'll do anything for that deal it seems lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Second ear up today! Playing with my nephew 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

She's a doll baby! Love the pic with your nephew. You can see the love flowing :wub:


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

I know! Both are cuties!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lukapuppy (Jul 7, 2013)

Yay congrats! I love the coloring, what a beautiful dog!


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to squish him!!  so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

A few more pics, the left ear has gotten stronger and is constantly up with the right ear now 






















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What a difference a couple weeks makes, not only the ears, but also how much she's grown.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nigel said:


> What a difference a couple weeks makes, not only the ears, but also how much she's grown.


I know it, she is growing like a weed! She was 10 pounds at 9 weeks. Now 5 weeks later she's at 22-23 pounds. Just this week she's started getting protective. When I come home my wife gets home before I do, so when I unlock the door and open it, she's coming to door barking to see who it is. The other day we had our gas company come to
The house and she stayed with in 10 ft of this guy the whole time. Also other day my wife took her in the car with her to grab some food from chick filet, and as soon as the person openers the drive through window deal, chaucey gave 2 barks and stood up, then sat down after my wife told her its ok and lay down. So we're starting to notice her protectiveness this week  she's such a good girl! She doesn't act like that to all strangers tho, If we're having people over or going to a friends or family's house, she's just a nice happy pup and isn't all protective like that, just had to mention that so ya didn't think that's how she is to all people 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

